# Evolution: Jailbreak



## Jackinator (Nov 18, 2008)

_We are the products of our genes, of DNA, mutation and evolution. The effects of such things are well documented, creatures with the specific evolution needed to survive in their environment. Darwinism, the theory of evolution is widely regarded as the reason for this. Evolution is the most powerful force in the world; it is the force that raised us from the seas, made us walk on two legs, made us the dominant force on this earth.

There have always been remarkable men and women in the history of the world, Caesar, Elizabeth I, Einstein. Warriors, leaders and scientists. Each of them exceptional, each of them who they were because of their genes, their DNA, because of evolution.

Evolution has always provided for its children, providing them with traits uniquely suited to surviving. Now evolution has acted again, but this time it may not be in the best interests of the planet, this time we must fight._
	Excerpt from speech by Matthew Carmichael, CEO of Chimera Corporation.





2012 – December 21st The first ‘metahuman’ emerges, product of a government super soldier program, he possesses enough strength to lift a car with one hand, nicknamed Mr Muscles by the press he becomes an instant celebrity and is involved in the prevention of several high profile crimes.

An event is discovered to have taken place, minor, but noticeable changes in radiation levels around the world reveal that something has changed. It is believed that it is this event that has led to the sudden emergence of metahumans.

2016 – Four more metahumans are revealed to the world, Spectre, a man who can walk through walls, The Iron Lady, a woman whose skin is composed entirely of living metal, Fusion, a woman who can heat her body to a temperature capable of melting titanium and Torpedo, a man with power over water.

2020 – More metahumans begin to emerge and a wave of super powered crime sweeps the globe, the few government sponsored metas attempt to stem the tide but most metas remain anonymous, attempting to live out their lives as normally as possible, some with no idea that they have powers.

2024 – A metahuman is discovered, more powerful than any who has gone before, Alice Somers is eleven and has the power to influence matter at an atomic level. She rockets to an instant celebrity but fears grow among the normal human population.

2025 – Chimera Corporation launches the metahuman containment initiative, they develop advanced fighting robots and techniques capable of combating metahumans. They are roundly praised for their plan to clean up the streets, metahumans have become hated and feared, though the few government sponsored ‘super heroes’ are held up as paragons of virtue nearly all other metas are targeted by Chimera. Construction is begun on the Ragnarok facility beneath the Alps.
December 21st Alice Somers disappears aged 13, her parents, distraught beseech the government and the public for aid finding her and an international manhunt is mounted, more from fear of her powers than anything else.

2027 – Mr Muscles, The Iron Lady and Spectre attempt to prevent a hostage situation in the New York Federal Bank. The mastermind behind the situation is revealed to be another metahuman, Mentem, one who proves to be a powerful and devious telepath and he is backed up by another metahuman with the ability of pyrokinesis. Though The Iron Lady is killed and Mr Muscles is paralysed from the waist down in the ensuing skirmish they manage to subdue Mentem and the unknown pyrokine dies in the backwash of his attempt to kill Spectre.
There is a new breakthrough in neuro-science, Chimera develops a solution that, when regularly administered will interfere with the synapses controlling powers, preventing even the most powerful of metas from using their abilities.


2028 – Alice Somers is still missing, presumed dead. Construction on the Ragnarok facility is completed. All metahumans remaining outside the Ragnarok facility are transferred, the prison becomes the single greatest concentration of power in the world.

2029 – Chimera begins discreet experimentation upon select metahumans, seeking to discover the source of their powers.

2030 – Confident that their program will go unnoticed Chimera begins active experimentation and torture of metas, seeking some method of transferring their powers or of activating them in others.

2031 - February – Present day



You are one of these metahumans, all of you have been imprisoned in the Ragnarok facility after you have been tracked down by Chimera. You have been tortured and experimented on, and when the chance to escape comes you grab it with both hands.


*Character Sheet*

*Name:*

*Alias (if any):*

*Age:* 18-40 

*Duration of incarceration in Ragnarok:* No more than three years

*Appearance:* Height, build, is there anything that makes you stand out as unusual, that sort of thing. 

*Personality:* The silent brooding type isn't really that interesting, you're all human (kinda) and I want to see that, you'll all be flawed in some way, but you might be gentle and forgiving, or a cold and merciless psychopath.

*History:* Kinda obvious, how you developed your powers, how it affected your life and how Chimera 'acquired' you should also be found in here. You might have been just an average person who discovered their power after December 21st 2012, or you might be someone who wanted to use it for good. You may even be a meta who sought to use their gifts to enrich themselves.

*Powers:* The fun part. Now I don't want to limit creativity too much so I'm not going to set many rules. It should go without saying that the abilities should not be overpowered, nor should you have endless amounts, I don't want a Superman. I would also like specifics, superspeed? How fast? Super strength? How much can you lift? You can't have had your power for more than 18 years. These abilities will all develop. This is why all CS must be submitted to me first to allow me to approve them, if you want any advice on what will or won't be accepted as a power don't hesitate to ask me.

*Skills:* You're bound to have picked up a few handy talents over the years whether it be computers or martial arts, you'll all have a few.


----------



## Jackinator (Nov 18, 2008)

*Accepted Characters*

Reserved for Accepted Character Sheets:

Prisoner 021:




Name: Nathaniel Marks

Alias (if any): Mentem

Age: 39

Duration of incarceration in Ragnarok: 3 Years

Appearance:








Nathaniel is excessively average, of average height, average build, with average brown hair and average brown eyes. His face is seemingly friendly and welcoming, perhaps a little flabby around the cheeks, and utterly unassuming. It is an appearance that makes him easily underestimated. He does not look like what he really is, a ruthless and intelligent telepath.

Personality: Nathaniel is convinced of his superiority over all others. The development of his powers only convinced him of that. He’s always been particularly charming though, able to mask his true thoughts and feelings at the barest of effort, a true conman, but one who always had a talent for reading others. He’s self-serving to a T, get in his way and it might be the last thing you ever do, make yourself useful and he’ll keep you around a while longer. But never, ever, expect him to risk his neck for you.

History: Nathaniel was a pretty talented conman even before he developed his abilities, making use of his charm to trick his way into expensive apartments and into greedy men and women’s confidence. He made a comfortable living, but barely stood out from the crowd, spending time in and out of various prisons where he picked up the skills to survive.

He discovered his powers early in 2025, in the middle of a con. He was deep into the job, but had his suspicions of the mark, concentrating on reading the man’s body language he heard something in his head, something that didn’t feel like his own thoughts. It took him a few minutes to work it out but he realised that he was in fact reading the man’s mind, listening to his thoughts. The man was an undercover police officer, his thoughts revealed, and it allowed Nathaniel to make a smart exit.

Over the following year he experimented with his powers, discovering its gifts and limits and he discovered just how useful it could truly be. He spent a few years practising and perfecting his usage of his powers conning his way into greater and greater amounts of money. It grew boring, bankers and accountants, greedy and weak willed, were easy to manipulate and he began to search for ever more exhilarating thrills.

It was then that he met a fellow metahuman, a pyrokine who has so far remained unknown and began planning the heist of the century. Over a period of months Nathaniel established himself as a businessman preparing to make a substantial gold deposit in the federal bank. Eventually he obtained a tour of the vault itself, and he brought his associates with him, all of whom were ruthless criminals, one of which was the formidable pyrokine.

Mr Muscles, The Iron Lady and Spectre were dispatched to stop the theft, but they’d been around for a long time and Nathaniel was ready for them. Hydrogen canisters were piled in the lobby of the bank, hidden beneath the desks and counters, when Spectre and Mr Muscles ran in the pyrokine quickly cut them off from the Iron Lady when they headed to the vault, with highly flammable hydrogen leaking into the lobby and the anti-terrorist measures in place all the pyrokine had to do was unleash a massive wave of heat into the room. Constantly feeding the inferno which was fuelled by the hydrogen canisters it reached a temperature of nearly 3000 degrees centigrade. Even The Iron Lady couldn’t withstand such heat.
The pyrokine turned around and headed down into the vault, the emergency doors slamming shut to protect him from the blast of heat. There he found Mr Muscles and Spectre finishing off the human gunmen with relative ease, Mentem was nowhere to be seen and the man unleashed a fireball at the big soldier. It burned him badly, but not lethally, before Spectre threw himself at the man as he readied another blast, phasing them both through into a secure storage room. Realising too late what had happened, he unleashed a wave of heat, and though Spectre had already escaped ahead of the blast, the pyrokine was not so lucky and was caught and immolated by his own abilities.

Mentem meanwhile had already disabled Mr Muscles, stepping from his hiding place he placed a single bullet into the base of his spine, severing the spinal cord and paralysing his legs. He was but mere seconds from placing one through the back of his head when Spectre appeared, thinking he had already been disabled by his accomplice, Mentem wasn’t ready for it and was knocked unconscious, he was transferred to the Ragnarok facility shortly after it was completed. He’s been waiting and planning ever since.

Powers: Telepathy – Nathaniel has the ability to read the surface thoughts of those around him up to forty feet away. He can also project his own thoughts into the minds of others, again with about the same range, currently he needs to be able to see these people or to already be familiar with their mind in order to do it without line of sight.

Mind reading – Nathaniel can read minds by touch, it’s not an effortless process, he has to sort through memories and it can take time, but most people unconsciously reveal that which they most wish to hide and it can prove a useful ability.

Skills: People person – He might be a cruel and callous bastard, but he knows how to play people and can present himself as their best friend if he needs to.

Schemer – He’s the kind of guy who plans for every eventuality, it takes luck and determination to have a hope against anything this guy might be planning, if there’s a jailbreak attempt at the Ragnarok facility, it’s a sure bet that this guy will bee behind it.

Dirty fighter – He’s not the kind of guy who’ll give you a chance, drop your guard against this guy and you’re likely to receive a knee to the groin and a brick to the side of the head. He’ll use anything and everything to win.


Prisoner 112:




Malochai said:


> Name: Isaac Pattinson
> 
> Age: 25
> 
> ...




Prisoner 043





Santaire said:


> Santaire said:
> 
> 
> > ID - R4719
> ...




Prisoner 096:





Romero's Own said:


> Name: James Drummond
> 
> Alias: Nightwalker
> 
> ...




Prisoner 006:





Midge913 said:


> Name: Prisoner #006, Designation: Changling
> 
> Real name: unknown, has elected to go by the name Darwin, in honor of the founder of modern evolution theory Charles Darwin. The guards in his maximum security block in Ragnarok call him Shift, an appellation that he finds both appropriate and sign that they have started to see him as more than a prisoner. Charles Lancy, his care taker since the beginning of his incarceration patently refusing to call him by his Chimera designation…. At least in Darwin’s presence.
> 
> ...




Prisoner 046:




Angel of Blood said:


> Name: Elena Slater
> 
> Alias: Arctic
> 
> ...




Prisoner 087:





High_Seraph said:


> Name: Jake Carcini
> 
> Alias: Current
> 
> ...


----------



## General Smyth (Feb 12, 2011)

Character Sheet:

Andrew Keane

Age: 21

Duration of incarceration in Ragnarok: 8 months.

Appearance: 5ft 11, wiry build, dark hair and blue eyes.

Personality: Happy, go lucky guy who takes life as it comes. Tries to keep spirits of those near him up and always has a smile on his face.
Despite his dislike for most humans for their treatment of metahumans, Andrew refuses to kill humans even when they are trying to kill him.

History: Born into a poor family, Andrew was disadvantaged from a young age. His father left his family when he was 7, leaving himself, his two brothers and his mother. With no real income, Andrew and his brothers were forced to steal food, money and clothing just to survive. They eventually became very good in their skills.

When he was 14, Andrew discovered he was a metehuman. A pair of loansharks came to his house and tried to hurt his mother for lack of payment on a loan. When they spotted the young Andrew in the corner one of them came at him with a metal pipe and just as he swung down, Andrew teleported to his mother. The loansharks, scared of the metahuman, ran out of the house, swearing to call the police. When Andrew turned to his mother he saw a look of disgust. She started to scream and yell, telling him to get out now.

Andrew left his house and wandered around, stealing to get by and honing his skills.

He eventually came across an underground refuge for metahumans who were in desperate need of help. Using his unique 'talents', Andrew began stealing basic supplies for this group. He became more and more infamous as a robin hood figure for metahumans and made bigger and more elaborate heists, stealing from big human corporations to support various underground groups.

His mistake came when he targeted a bank which was a front for Chimera Corp. After penetrating deep into the vault, a squad of Chimera robots managed to overwhelm him and take him in.

Powers:
Short range teleportation - Can teleport upto 20 metres if he can see his destintation. Unable to teleport anywhere he can't see, mainly due to fear.

Skills:
In his career as a thief, Andrew has learnt how to pick a lock and disable security systems with ease. In the few occasions he has been caught he has been able to mix a style of acrobatic martial arts and his teleportation to quickly immobilise enemies quickly and make a getaway.


----------



## Malochai (May 27, 2012)

Name: Isaac Pattinson

Alias: _N/A_

Age: 25 

Duration of incarceration in Ragnarok: 3 months

Appearance: Isaac is five foot eleven (5’11”), and he has thick, dark brown hair that reaches down to his shoulders and across his left eye. He has deep amber eyes, which have a spark of intelligence in them. His skin is usually slightly tanned from spending time outside _(However, at the beginning of the RP, it will be slightly pale from spending all the time inside)_. His hands are covered in callouses, as are his feet, and he has a lean, muscular appearance.

Personality: Isaac can be rather forthright in his views, and is perfectly willing to confront and question those he thinks are wrong. He’s also relatively independent, and won’t rely on others to sort out his problems. He was born in the countryside, with the ability to go outside and run around, and he dislikes having that ability taken away, by being placed in confined spaces. He also has a rather cynical view of friendship, which comes from his past, and whilst he can make friends, prefers the company of animals, who he sees as more loyal and trustworthy. He has a sarcastic sense of humour, which others often misconstrue as him being insulting or condescending, and can alienate him from others. 

History: Isaac was born in Britain, on November 4th 2011. His family lived in the countryside, hours from the closest city, and the family home was removed from the nearest village. Growing up, he was fascinated with the Metas, but the neighbours and the rest of his family always thought they were unnatural and wrong, and made it clear they would have no problems turning any Meta they found into the authorities. There were always two dogs in the home, and they were part of the family, (which otherwise consisted of him, his parents and an older brother) and there was a succession of other small animals throughout his childhood years. He did well in school, and had friends, but often felt like they only used him as a forum for their own problems and to generally use to help themselves, rather than being friends with him because they liked him for him; indeed, he often felt that sometimes his family didn’t really want him around; ‘putting up with him’, as it were. The only appreciation he felt was genuine was from the animals whom he looked after, and they were a constant in his life he held onto, throughout his years at both primary and high school, and then onto college. It was in the last 6 months of his A2 year at college that his powers actively developed. 

The first time they manifested themselves was when he was in the back garden of his house, reading and watching the world go by, when one of the two family dogs escaped and got into a nearby field, where one of the local farmers kept sheep, and started causing havoc amongst the flock. He got into the field and managed to get a hold of the dogs collar, and it was as if he could actually understand _exactly_ what the dog meant through her body language and various sounds. He put it down to a lack of sleep and wishful thinking, but then it started happening more and more, first with the animals at home and then more and more, until he began to understand random animals he came across. He also found that, since he started ‘communicating’ with animals, he found he had a greater stamina and was slightly faster. After finishing college with average grades, he joined the RSPCA, and spent increasing time helping animals, be it work or just in his spare time. He also worked in America for a year, at the Glacier Bay National Park and Reserve, and hee learned various survival skills there.

He was found by Chimera after he was seen in one of the local farmers fields, conversing with horses and other animals. Suspicious of the boy who spent more time with animals than other people, who sometimes disappeared for days at a time and came back like he’d been living in the wild, who was prone to slightly animalistic traits himself, the farmer reported it. Days later, he was taken away by Chimera and hasn’t been seen since. 

Powers: 
_Communicate with Animals_: whilst they don't 'talk' to him, he can understand what they mean and can communicate basic things back to them (and they seem to understand what he means when he speaks to them, to a greater degree than normal).
_Strength, Speed, Stamina_: he also has slightly increased strength, speed and stamina, which helps him to keep up with his animal ‘friends’ for longer.

Skills: 
_Outdoor Survival_ - Isaac has learnt how to create shelters, and fires, and how to live outside. Whilst he has never had a ‘real’ test of these skills, he is relatively confident of his chances. 
_Hunting/cooking_ - He has learnt how to hunt and cook in the woods without risk of food poisoning.


----------



## Midge913 (Oct 21, 2010)

As we talked about via PM Jack, I am in. I will be working on a character over the next day or so and get him up when I can.


----------



## Jackinator (Nov 18, 2008)

All Character Sheets that have been posted so far have been approved by me .

And yes Midge, I like the idea you sent, just write it up when you can and send it to me. I'm looking forward to it


----------



## Romero's Own (Apr 10, 2012)

Give me a day or two and i will have my character up.

Is lightning reflexes an acceptable power?


----------



## Jackinator (Nov 18, 2008)

Indeed it is, try to give me some numbers though when you actually write the character sheet so we have something to build on for the RP


----------



## Romero's Own (Apr 10, 2012)

just working out boundaries, would i be able to move so fast that everything else is slow motion. A kind of mix between Sherlock Holmes(in the movie) and Neo


----------



## Jackinator (Nov 18, 2008)

Nowhere near as fast as Neo, you'd be able to move so that others appeared to be in slow-mo, but only by a few seconds, at least until you develop them


----------



## Romero's Own (Apr 10, 2012)

ok, got it. So no matrix :biggrin:.

My guy will be up tonight or tomorrow. He will be just see things in slow motion and react to them if that is ok. Not like everything in slow-mo and him running around at normal speed.

Oh, just had to mention Terry Pratchett, love the Avatar and Sig. Got to love someone who always speaks in block capitals.


----------



## Jackinator (Nov 18, 2008)

Yep, that's fantastic, sees things in time to react to them quicker, rather than Flashlike speed immediately


----------



## Romero's Own (Apr 10, 2012)

ok, expect cs soon

Quick question, of the three cs you have listed who's is the first? The telepath, i am guessing it is you but not sure?

is 40 times human reactions ok, spiderman speed?


----------



## Jackinator (Nov 18, 2008)

Nathaniel Marks, AKA Mentem, is an NPC controlled by me, there will be a few, but he's a particular one who is crucial to the story. I find it is easier to write out a sheet for each one I am introducing so others can read them and for ease of reference for me.


----------



## Romero's Own (Apr 10, 2012)

Name: James Drummond

Alias: Nightwalker

Age: 16

Duration of incarceration in Ragnarok: 10 months

Appearance: James is a tall and slim typical teenager. His sandy blonde hair is always ruffled and untidy and a smile dancing across his face. His eyes are bright and joking' a sparkling blue. He is always found in a hoodie and jeans, at least he could before he was taken into Ragnarok. 

Personality: James is warm and friendly. He is always joking and this can anger other people around him when he takes a joke too far. But overall people generally like him for his devil may care attitude and friendly manner.

History: In progress

Powers: James can 'phase' invisible in about five second bursts.

Skills: He has learnt karate and kickboxing for about 5 years so can defend himself. He also has some knowledge on computers.


----------



## Jackinator (Nov 18, 2008)

Remember that he does not actually slow time itself, simply accelerates the synaptic responses in his brain so it appears slower to himself, his body does not move any faster than anyone elses, merely reacts quicker. Down to 10% is a little much for starting out, as your body simply isn't capable of reacting of that speed. Leave room for development. Say about 75-60% of speed instead Also, I specified in the OP that their powers are currently suppressed, you can't have been training your powers every night because you have no access to them. Excercise/training (without weapons) is fine though.

Also, to you, things should appear to be moving a fraction faster than they were in that video, slow enough to give you time to react, but fast enough that if you fumble it could still be dangerous.

Just make a couple of clarifications and then he's good to go


----------



## Santaire (Feb 13, 2011)

ID - R4719

Password - ********-*****

---------------------------------------------------------------------------------------

Welcome Dr William Underwood

Opening requested file now


SUBJECT 043 REPORT

SUBJECT CODENAME: Viper

SUBJECT NAME: Lauren Winters

SUBJECT AGE: 29

DURATION OF INCARCERATION: 2 years, 9 months and 23 days

SUBJECT GENDER: Female

PHYSICAL DESCRIPTION: 
Subject is slight of build and when this is added to her height of 5 ft 7" they construct an image of weakness and vulnerability. This is something the subject exploits to the best of her abilities for despite her slight build that build is all muscle. Before she was incarcerated she appeared almost anorexic thin, relying instead on her Telekinesis but during her incarceration she has been training her body to a high standrad of fitness. I am told that her large deep green eyes, grave face, long raven black hair and apparent vulnerability make her beautiful. How the guards can lust after a woman who almost killed two of their fellows before being sedated is beyond my comprehension. The fact that this lust still persists after one of them tried to rape her and was killed for it is truly astounding.

PSYCHIATRIC REPORT: 
Subject shows reluctance when questioned, a reluctance that has increased over her time of incarceration. This reluctance is most potent when subject is questioned on her past. As such we have learned little of her own view of her childhood. Subject has displayed caution and mistrust of those around her for little obvious reason. She was nervous when questioned in the small room where I originally questioned her. This nervousness was banished when I moved to question her in a larger area. I believe the subject is mildly claustrophobic, preferring the freedom of the open sky.

SUBJECT HISTORY:
Of a family of no consequence, the Subject had an unhappy childhood. Her father abused her mother and once in a moment of drunken rage did the same to her. He died soon afterwards of an 'accident'. He 'tripped' and fell on a kitchen knife according to the official report. Interrogation of the Subject's lawyer have revealed the existence of a substantial bribe having been paid to have that decree passed.

From reports of the father, I do not blame the Subject's mother.

When the Subject was six her mother died of cancer and Subject was taken in by an orphanage. There she was frequently harassed and beaten by older children. I believe this contributed to her nature as a person who shuns company. She had few friends and one of them turned out to be as bad as those who beat her. Exactly what he did she refuses to speak of. I believe this would explain why she distrusts so many people even when they have done nothing to her. Speaking with the staff of the orphanage has revealed that she was an average child at school. Another curious thing is that these people who cared for so many orphaned children knew that she was bullied but did nothing.

At seventeen the Subject left the Orphanage and travelled across the world. Shortly after Spectre came into the spotlight she developed her meta-human abilities. Rather than make her come out into the open and maybe become a celebrity herself, these seem to have made her become even more withdrawn. After a single town in Texas cast her out, calling her the spawn of the devil she seemingly vanished from the face of the earth. Chimera tracked her down soon after the opening of Project Ragnarok.

She had become no more trusting and as soon as a Chimera helicopter approached her home in the Appalachian Mountains she fled. After two months of constant evasion she was finally cornered. While she broke both legs and shattered the pelvis of one man by forcing him off a building with Telekinesis and smashed the collarbone of another with several Telekinesis enhanced blows she could not contend with the Combat Robots. One pinned her while another injected her with a syringe containing a power blocking chemical. When she attempted to utilize her Telekinesis and failed she slipped out of the Drone's grasp and tried to escape. However she failed because the last standing human shot her with a tranquilizer dart gun.

Subject was brought to Ragnarok and has been incarcerated for the past two years, almost three now.

SUBJECT POWERS:
Telekinesis – Subject is capable of lifting objects and creatures with her mind alone. She cannot lift anything of a weight over 120lbs it seems. I am certain that she is not capable of escaping currently because from the few times we have monitored her powers, I believe that lack of use has her powers almost wasting away though I believe that she would have been incapable of doing so even when she was at the highest point her powers have reached so far. From studying her, I have reached the conclusion that the powers of Meta-Humans are like muscles that must be trained regularly in order for them to reach their full potential.

SUBJECT SKILLS:
Combat Skills – Subject is skilled in self defence and appears to augment her fighting skills with small bursts of Telekinesis. This explains the damage she did to the men who attempted to contain her and the way that capturing her was much easier once her powers had been blocked.
Sixth Sense - Subject appears to have developed a sixth sense for danger. However I am unsure if this is a product of her powers or of her nature


REPORT ENDS


----------



## Jackinator (Nov 18, 2008)

Looks good to me Santaire, seems like a lot of abilities, but they all appear to be linked to flight yes? If that's so, then approved


----------



## Santaire (Feb 13, 2011)

Yeah they're all to allow her to fly, but since she's been locked in the prison for so long she;ll certainly need practice to fly as well as she once could


----------



## Romero's Own (Apr 10, 2012)

i think i fixed my errors, i hope it is good now.


----------



## Jackinator (Nov 18, 2008)

Your "Powers" section needs to detail the exact effects of powers, you can't just leave it in your history. And it still says that you slow time and that you slow it to 10% of normal speed instead of making the clarifications


----------



## Midge913 (Oct 21, 2010)

looks like a good group so far. I have started in on mine Jack, it looks as though it is going to be longer than I had originally thought..... Going to get my update done for Touch of Evil then devote my full attention to this one.


----------



## Romero's Own (Apr 10, 2012)

I hope 25% is acceptable.


----------



## Jackinator (Nov 18, 2008)

Again, I gave you a number I would find acceptable and you have thus far ignored it. And I thought we had agreed that it was his reaction speed that increased, not his actual speed, we need to leave room for his power to develop, not simply stay at one level for the whole RP.

@Midge, awesome dude, don't worry about it, I'm going to recruit for a while longer and there's always a space open for an RP'er of your calibre .


----------



## Romero's Own (Apr 10, 2012)

Ok, my fault. I am planning to change his powers so it is easier to work it out if that's ok.


----------



## Jackinator (Nov 18, 2008)

Romero's Own said:


> Ok, my fault. I am planning to change his powers so it is easier to work it out if that's ok.


That's ok if you want to change it, but don't make it too powerful and leave it room to develop


----------



## Romero's Own (Apr 10, 2012)

Is it ok for him to be able to turn invisible for a few seconds? I could develop it by increasing how long I can stay invisible


----------



## Jackinator (Nov 18, 2008)

Invisibility? How about you can blend into the background chameleon style (yes I know they change according to mood) and then if you stand still you are barely noticable, this lasts for a few seconds then as you grow in skill you become harder and ahrder to see and can maintain it for longer?


----------



## Romero's Own (Apr 10, 2012)

Mmmm, I was planning to use it in fighting. Chameleon style wouldn't work that well in fighting.


----------



## Jackinator (Nov 18, 2008)

Ok, invisibility, but it makes the air shimmer. A bit like active camo. That ok?


----------



## komanko (May 16, 2010)

Might be interested. Ill look what i will be able to come up with when I am home from the army this Friday.


----------



## Romero's Own (Apr 10, 2012)

i think i fixed my guy, this time i think he is good.


----------



## Jackinator (Nov 18, 2008)

Great, just let me know Komanko.

@Romero: Looks good now, approved


----------



## Romero's Own (Apr 10, 2012)

thank you kind sir. :biggrin:


----------



## Angel Encarmine (Jul 5, 2011)

Name: Latif Al Ahmet

Alias: None

Age: 32

Duration of incarceration in Ragnarok: 2 years

Appearance: 5ft6, 160 pounds, Latif is a short man of arabic descent. He has long black hair down to his shoulders with tribal tattoos on his forearms that stretch all the way up to his neck and down his back. light brown skin and green fierce eyes. 

Personality: Cold calculating and extremely spiteful, latif is the type of man who would kill you just because you looked at him wrong. Fits of rage don't even begin to describe what happens when this cold blooded killer erupts, usually killing and destroying everything around him. As well as being slightly insane, he also has a sick sense of humor, finding fun in evisceration and dismemberment. A nutjob for sure.

History: Born in Baghdad Iraq in the year 1999, Latif was raised in the life of a terrorist like his father before him. Fighting the U.S. became his soul reason for living, building bombs and IEDs for the cause instead of going to school or playing with others. Latif however found he did not care about the cause his fellow terrorists followed, he simply blew people up because he like to watch body parts fountain. 

After the war ended in 2022, Latif traveled the world using money he earned fighting in Iraq, ending up in the country he fought, the United States of America. Getting a small flat he began living his life, even managing to get a girlfriend. One day he found himself outside of a tattoo parlor in hells kitchen and stepped inside. Tribal was the first thing that caught his eye and there he sat, getting complex curling tribals tattooed from wrist up to shoulders then down his sides and back. Leaving the tattoo parlor he began the long walk home, having no car. 

Taking a shortcut through an alleyway, Latif was cornered by several men with knives threatening to kill him unless he gave up his wallet. Then something interesting happened, the tattoos he had just gotten came alive exploding out of his arms like knives and shredding the group of men. Falling to his knees, Latif watched as the tattoos slithered back into his arms and stopped moving. 

Back in his apartment, he took his shirt off and looked at his tattoos in the mirror, watching them slither as if they were alive. Turning and throwing his arm, they came alive again and destroyed his dresser, this time taking the form of a sharp whip. Smiling darkly, he knew now what he would do. In the city, bodies began turning up. Shredded, torn limb from limb with no evidence as to how they got that way looking more like an animal attack then anything else. Latif saw the city as his canvas and the people his paint, killing almost at random every chance he got. 

Several times he came up against other metahumas like himself, but slaughtered them not caring about their abilities or who they were, only wanting to see their limbs fly. several years later in 2029 as he stalked an alley in a new city, he was attacked by several machines belonging to the Chimera corporation. He had seen the containment initiative on TV, but didn't care as he moved states every time they came close to getting him. Caught in an alley, he had nowhere to run and fought them hard until he was taken down. 

2 Long years later he still finds himself in Ragnarok, imprisoned like a dog. But every dog has it's day...

Powers: Tattoos on his arms take the form of sharp whips, long knives, or can be thrown as sharp shards. They can also harden and give him a sort of body armor over his back sides and arms. He can pretty much manipulate them to take the form of anything, but they can only extend up to 8 feet from his body, and when he throws them as shards this distance gets smaller until the shards slither back onto his body. 

Skills: From his time as a terrorist he has gained a natural affinity for explosives, also he is competent in hand to hand combat from all the killing....


----------



## Lord Ramo (Apr 12, 2009)

Name: Dean Colchester

Alias: Whirlwind

Age: 27

Duration of incarceration at Ragnarok: Two Years 10 months, 8 days

Appearance: Dean is 6ft 3 inches, with a very athletic body even though he has been incarcerated for almost three years. He exercises in his cell when he is not being experimented on, following the gruelling methods of his time in the military and is still well toned and muscled from his time in the corps. He has buzzcut blonde hair, as well a tattoo of the USMC on his right forearm and his unit number tattooed on his left bicep. He has his military dog tags, the only thing left of his former life. He has a scar across his midsection from his time in the military.

Personality: Dean used to follow his orders to the letter in the military, but felt betrayed by the people he had once looked out for and had considered to be his best friends when his powers where first displayed. Since then he has had difficulty trusting anyone because he feels that they could betray them. However if you can gain his trust then you will find someone willing to lay his life down to protect those that he loves. While he doesn’t trust he is willing to talk to people, and to try and get along with them, though he will always keep an eye on people just in case. He will not tolerate people picking on someone weaker and will stick up for people who try and prey on the weaker.

History: Dean was born in 2004, into a militaristic family. His father and 
grandfathers had all served in the military, and Dean was brought up practically by his mother, barely seeing his father as he was posted from one base to another. Even though he had rarely saw his father he idolized the man, wanting to become just like him when he grew up. As such his grades in school were average, Dean rather not paying too much attention to his academics and more to his athletics side. In early 2017 at the age of 13 his father was killed, when his armoured vehicle was blown up by a terrorist I.E.D in Afghanistan. 
Dean was devastated by this, and his life was deeply affected by it. 

Determined to stay in peak physical condition he took up kickboxing, to help him so that he could join the United States Marine Corps as soon as he became of age, wanting to be like his father not matter what now that he was dead. As soon as he was 18 he enlisted and joined the United States Marine Corps, passing through basic with ease. While not the top recruit he performed exceptionally well in hand to hand training thanks in part to taking his lessons in Kickboxing. 

He was posted to Afghanistan for his first tour of duty, one which past with little action, though his squad got into a firefight with terrorists hiding inside buildings. Although the squads cleared the buildings it turned out that most of the terrorists had managed to flee deeper into the suburbs outside of U.S. controlled areas.

Dean took his second tour of duty in the same place, though this time it would change his life forever. His squad whilst on patrol in the countryside were ambushed, their lead vehicle being taken out by a well concealed I.E.D, whilst the rear vehicle was taken out by an RPG. The squad disembarked and set up a perimeter, exchanging fire with their hidden attackers. As they were pinned down a grenade landed next to one of his squad mates, a good couple of metres away from Dean’s position. Dean bellowed a warning at his squad mate and held out his hand, not knowing that he had powers. A wave of air was sent blasting his squad mate off of his feet, and landing in a foxhole safely out of the grenades radius. The shrapnel from the grenade cut Dean across the midsection, causing him to black out. 

Eventually thanks to several well placed airstrikes the squad managed to get back to base, Dean waking in the infirmary. His squad mates had seen what had happened, and refused to work with him, due to their fear of metahumans. Betrayed Dean was taken by Chimera, who took him to Ragnarok, where he has remained since. He stays in the best shape possible, and everyday he is tortured, now waiting for his opportunity to escape.

Powers: Dean can manipulate air and use it like he is throwing an ball of air, which can impact on people and throw them off of their feet. He can also now feel air currents and manipulate them with his hands.

At a close range Dean can feel through the air, objects and such that come near him, though this is only at a short range.

Skill set: From his time in the military and before hand Dean knows hand to hand fighting, military manoeuvres, survival and has fire arm training.


----------



## Jackinator (Nov 18, 2008)

Approved Ramo, I'll transfer you to the approved post when I get home


----------



## Angel of Blood (Aug 18, 2010)

Still open? Still in Afghan, but we're moving onto our last rotation now and as a result are getting a lot more time to in and get on the net. Will get one started now and send it to you for approval. 

Cheers, AoB


----------



## Lord Ramo (Apr 12, 2009)

Cool.


----------



## Romero's Own (Apr 10, 2012)

remembering you mentioning that Chimera have a lot of robots i was wondering if my invisibility would be at all effective against robots, or will their sensors pick me up and negate the power?


----------



## Midge913 (Oct 21, 2010)

Hey Jack, I elected to go ahead and post him up. If there are still small issues with the powers we can work that out.

Name: Prisoner #006, Designation: Changling

Real name: unknown, has elected to go by the name Darwin, in honor of the founder of modern evolution theory Charles Darwin. The guards in his maximum security block in Ragnarok call him Shift, an appellation that he finds both appropriate and sign that they have started to see him as more than a prisoner. Charles Lancy, his care taker since the beginning of his incarceration patently refusing to call him by his Chimera designation…. At least in Darwin’s presence.

Age: This is quite the mystery, both for Darwin himself and his captors. Due to the mutability of his cells it is virtually impossible to determine his exact age. Scientists at Chimera have listed his official age at around 42 for he appeared to be a man in his mid 20’s at the time of his capture. However, since that day does not appear to have aged a day.

Duration of incarceration at Ragnarok : 3 years, since its completion. Total time of incarceration 16 years, 4 months , 17 days. 

Appearance: Since the day of his capture in the early days of the metahuman revelation, Darwin has looked the same. Every hair on his head identical to the day he woke up on an operating table in Chimera custody. His fair features, pale and unblemished by freckles or scars a vestige of the powers contained deep within him behind a cloak of narcotics and suppressors. It is as if his subconscious mind continually yearns to erase the physical damage done to his body by his captors. His short cropped copper red hair frames a long face, further accentuated by a well kept beard. His deep set hazel eyes seem to shift between amber brown and vivid green depending on the light, nestled next to a nose that fits the proportions of his face perfectly that is slightly upturned at the end. To meet his gaze is to stare into the face of one with startling intelligence, calculated logic, and quick wit. He stands of average height, around 5’10”, and has the build of an athlete. Despite the fact that his outward appearance has not changed in over 16 years, his body is a rock hard form of lean muscle. Lean and quick he moves with the grace of a caged animal, pacing the confines of its habitat, waiting for an opening. 

Personality: Despite having endured over a decade of cruel treatment at the hands of Chimera, Darwin is an easy going, forgiving, and pleasant man. He enjoys the banter of words, the discussion of philosophy, art, theology, and society. He craves knowledge. At his very core it is that desire for knowledge that keeps him going. Beneath his calm collected exterior he burns with the desire to answer the questions of his past. Where he came from? Why he ended up here? What he left behind? He is doggedly persistent, refusing to give up on a point or ambition. He is fueled with the fire to succeed. For someone whose ability is to mimic the form and function of another, he is driven to prove he has an identity of his own. Stubbornly clinging to as much of his the downtrodden life he remembers that he can call his own. Balancing this hopeful outlook is a pragmatism that surprises even Darwin himself at times. He questions everything. Digging, scratching, probing the truth in everything he is told and everything he hears. Fiercely cunning and highly intelligent Chimera would rue the day he escaped their custody. 

History: Darwin’s earliest memory stretches back a mere 16 and a half years roughly. Eyes fluttering open, the oppressive stream of narcotics flooding through his body stifling his ability think, to reason. Voices behind and around him confused his already sluggish thoughts. Then fear, mind numbing terror gripped him. He didn’t know where he was….. he didn’t know who he was. All around him figures in scrubs and surgical masks….. pain…. Endless pain before he lost consciousness. 

Light burned his eyes, his flesh shuddering with cold, his lungs contracting, screaming, trying to breathe through the pain in his back and side. The stinging chill of the metal table beneath him causing his muscles to cry out in pain. Trying to move, he found that he was bound to the table on which he lay, tubes and hoses running from his body to a series of machines, pumped fluids, blood, semen, spinal, into waiting test tubes and vials. He tried to scream, to cry out for help, but he could not, his throat raw, his mouth dry, his tongue unresponsive. A voice, one that he will remember until his dying day, echoing through the surgical theatre in which he lay, a high tenor, nasal voice that sent chills up and down his spine. The voice, crackling with the static hiss of a poorly maintained intercom, told him that he was now property of the Chimera Corporation and that his cooperation would make his existence easier. At the time, he did not have the will to struggle, to fight against the procedures that wracked his body with mind-numbing pain for the next 36 hours. 

He awoke once more, the very fact that he was alive a shock to him. However this time he lay not strapped to a metal table, but on a comparatively comfortable bed. He tried to move, but found that his body exploded with pain at the slightest twitch. His side bore a long incision, carefully stitched, but red and angry. He felt hot, the tell-tale signs of infection. That would explain the IV, fluids and anti-biotics flowing into his system based on the markings on the bag. The fact that he could see the tiny markings on the bag, registered as a shock somewhere deep in his broken and drugged mind. Peering up and around he found that he was in some sort of cell, a cubicle a mere fourteen feet at each dimension unless he missed his guess, that sat inside a larger room made of steel at reinforced plexiglass. His cell, the place that he would call home for the next thirteen years, was made of an incredibly strong steel fiber mesh, he ran his fingers brushing the foreign material with trepidation. What could he have done to deserve this treatment? This was inhumane? How could he be handled in such a manner even if he had committed some heinous crime? Those questions and others would be answered, but none to his satisfaction. 

Over the years, housed in the Fens, a prison complex owned by the Chimera Corporation deep in the backwaters swamps of Louisiana, he would come to learn that he was not in fact human, not in the strictest definition of the word. He was in fact one of the individuals Chimera had labeled as meta-human, something more than human. He had undergone and evolution of sorts, granting him certain abilities that were not normal for his race. Though since the beginning of his incarceration he has never been able to affect a change in his system consciously, he has been told by numerous Chimera scientists that he has the ability to change his shape to mimic organic tissue. Charles, his guard, the closest thing that he has to a friend, showed him video footage of him, under deep hypnosis, changing shape to mimic the doctor interviewing him, becoming an exact copy of the man that stood in front of him. He almost screamed when he saw them torture him, forcing his body to mutate and change into animalistic shapes. His mind shattering, unable to accept his reality at the time, he remembers Charles saying, “It is going to be ok Shift,” the first words of comfort from another human being in three and a half years, sticking with him, keeping him from losing his mind. 

Refusing to go by the designation assigned to him by his captors, he chose the name Darwin. In those early years he couldn’t help but become embittered, blaming his situation on a thing like the random chance of evolution, the name serving to remind him, to ground him in the reality of his life. Later, he took strength from it. As his bitterness faded, as he began to learn of his abilities through the experiments and ‘therapy’ sessions, he learned that what he had become was something wonderful. As his hatred of his captors faded into resigned acceptance of his lot, he began to discover that his abilities manifested in ways that he could use to his own benefit, regardless of the fact that he could not consciously use them. His mind retained everything he saw, read, and learned. It was as if his evolution had raised his mind as well as his body to another level. He reasoned that to be able to mimic someone or something in its entirety required an intimate recollection of how they moved and spoke. No matter how he tried, everything from the time of his initial awakening to the present fresh in his mind as if it happened yesterday. Along with this revelation came the flashbacks. Startling images, flying by his conscious vision of faces he did not know, of places he could not remember. 

Philosophy, art, literature, theology, martial arts, and sociology became his worlds, an intimate escape from the world he experienced. His has never learned why Chimera was so interested in him and as the years ground on, the experiments and hypo-therapy all but ended. It was as if he was to just be stuck away in the bowels of this forgotten edifice, a curiosity that would never again see the light of day. That was until the completion of the Ragnarok facility. 

His transfer there, despite the fact that Charles was transferred to continue as his guard and caregiver, was the worst experience of Darwin’s life. The pain, the torture, the experiments of the early years a paltry comparison to the procedures performed in that hellish facility. Slowly over the last three years, he has become obsessed with a new ambition; to escape from Chimera custody, to learn what his flashbacks are trying to tell him….. To regain his identity and his life. 

Powers: Darwin is a shapeshifter, or mimeometic. He is able to change the shape and form of his body to mimic an natural or organic material. From duplicating his features and size to appear to be someone else, to taking on animal form are all things that Chimera has documented he is capable of. The exact extent of his ability to increase or decrease his own mass is a matter of contention with the Chimera scientists, but they have documented results of him increasing and decreasing his own size by approximately 50% of his current mass. This change is rather slow at the moment requiring around 30 seconds for complete transformation. Also Darwin will need to have physical contact with the subject he is mimicing, or will have had to have had physical contact with it in the past. 

Skills: 
Eidetic Memory and touch memory: Darwin, despite his inability to remember his life before his incarceration, never forgets something he sees, hears, or reads. It is theorized that his mind retains this information to help in the mutation of his cells to affect the change he desires. As a result Darwin is incredibly intelligent and well versed in the fields of philosophy, art, theology, and history. 

Martial arts and physical fitness: All he has had to do for the last 16 years is to train his body. Assisted by his incredibly memory Darwin is skilled in forms of hand to hand combat, well at least the theory and form, and is in excellent physical shape.


----------



## Angel of Blood (Aug 18, 2010)

Heres mine for now, let me know if it needs any changing. Cheers

Name: Elena Slater

Alias: Arctic

Age: 25

Duration of incarceration in Ragnarok: 2 years 7 months

Appearance: Elena stands at a below average height of 5"3, with an athletic and lithe frame, gained from an intense gymnastic regime since childhood. Her dirty bond hair, if allowed to fall loose reaches just past her shoulders, but is almost always tied up in a ponytail(or at least was until her incarceration) with her fringe brushed to the sides, framing her narrow face. She has a rather pale complexion that never seems to tan or burn, likely as a result of her powers. Her eyes are a startling glacial blue that can some find quite disconcerting.

Personality: Before the manifestation of Elena's powers, she was a bright and charming young woman with a close knit group of friends and was well respected by her teachers in school and adored by her parents. Though after the tragic incident that awoke her latent powers, her personality drastically changed, almost overnight. She became distant, cold, anti-social and displayed an alarming lack of conscience, displaying many of the defining traits of a sociopath. Whether this change was due to the incident and the aftermath or due to her powers is unknown. Regardless very little remains of the girl called Elena Slater, the new persona she took on becoming all people see in her now. Arctic. 

History: Born and raised in Seattle, throughout her childhood, Elena was as previously mentioned, very happy and outgoing, excelling in school and taking a keen interest in gymnastics, winning or doing very well in numerous inter-state competitions. Her favoured subject in school was science, doing very well across all three aspects with a particular affinity with biology. Her teachers and peers all believed she would go on to do great things in the science community or perhaps further explore a career in gymnastics. All that was to change on the 18th of February 2024, however.

Having just finished her final year of high school with excellent results, she went out with her parents to celebrate at their favourite restaurant in one of the large malls within Seattle, to toast to a positive and successful future. The toast was premature though it would seem. An anti-metahuman extremist had chosen that night and that location to carry out a devastating arson attack, planting false evidence and leads to make the incident look like the work of a metahuman pyrokine. In the resulting inferno, her parents and everyone else in the building were killed. Elena however found herself surprisingly and terrifyingly unharmed, the fire feeling col against her skin, her lightly tanned skin that seemed to rapidly whiten before her eyes. The smoke however was still threatening to overwhelm her and whether in blind panic or a newly awoken instinct, she managed to make her way into the restaurant kitchen and seal herself in the large walk in freezer. In there, she entered a deep hibernative state, drawing the cold into herself, coating herself in a fine layer of frost and ice. Almost a day later, with the authorities still searching through the blazing wreck of the Mall, Elena awoke to find herself forever changed, both physically and mentally, realising she was undeniably a metahuman and warily escaped the wreck and fled home.

One of the first things she registered was an almost total lack of loss in regard to her parents death, only feeling cold indifference, the next thing being the now deep hatred of non metahumans after the incident report concluded it was not infact the work of a pyrokine but instead an arsonist who was quickly caught. Over the next few months, she began to shun all social contact, ignoring the pleas of her remaining family to see her and cold discarding her friends, finding she neither could, nor wanted to maintain any relationships. She also began to experiment with her new discovered powers, trying to find out exactly what it was she could do. She would deliberately expose her bare skin to naked flames, noting how it failed to burn her. She would shut herself for hours at a time within the freezer, even choosing to sleep within it, finding the cold to be deeply comforting. She also found if she held onto or touched objects and concentrated hard enough she could lower their temperature and eventually freeze them. Looking at numerous website on the internet, from metahuman fan bases to comic sites of old, she began to deduce that she may have the power of cryokinisis, though much as she tried, for now didn't seem to be able to replicate many of the supposed powers of a cryokinetic. 

One night when she was walking back to her flat a hapless criminal attempted to mug her. The mugger turned out to be no older than 16, but Elena lashed out in a rage, beating him senseless, noting her hand had taken on an icy appearance as she did so, before gripping his neck tight and concentrating as hard as she could, slowly freezing his neck and airway with it, suffocating and killing him. As she looked dispassionately down at the teenager, casting him to the ground, she realised she felt no guilt over killing him and felt the punishment for such petty crime was not in the extreme and if anything, felt satisfying. The next evening, Elena walked through the darkest and dirtiest alleys she could find, hoping to attract another attacker, but none came, frustrated she went home, but would repeat this pattern the next night and the next. Finally after five nights of stalking Seattles darkest areas, she was finally approached again. A man covered in tattoos and scars stepped out from behind a dumpster and gleefully remarked on the bad decision a pretty young woman like herself has made by walking down a dark alley at this time of night. Impassively she started towards him at a run and made to grab his throat. As she reached him however, she felt a sharp pain in her abdomen and froze in place. Looking down she saw a small knife in the mans hand, half of it covered with blood. As she fell back the man leered at her, mentioning something about liking a girl with spirit. Looking down at her small wound though, she could see the wound, blood and skin around the area slowly starting to freeze until the blood flow ceased altogether. The man looked at her in horror, noting the blood on his knife had also frozen. 'Freak!' he screeched before turning tail and sprinting away into the night. Though her wound had stopped bleeding, it still hurt and she could see the wound itself hadn't closed, merely frozen over. Returning home, she shut herself in the large freeze she had purchased and huddled in the corner clutching at her still painful wound. When she awoke two days later, she found the wound had fully closed, though a light already faded scar still remained. 

Realising that not only could she not continue hunting criminals in her unfocused ways, risk such injury again, or live off her parents money from the will indefinitely, she came to see she would have to get a job. And she had just the job in mind. Law enforcement. Over the next year Elena joined Seattle's finest and began her facade as a police officer, gaining valuable skills for her other past time, including self defence. Though she managed to keep most of her sociopathic tendencies hidden below the surface, her colleagues never quite got on with her, never keeping a partner for long and often patrolling on her own or relegated to desk work, this suited her just fine. Using the vast database at her disposal, she independently hunted down criminals when not on duty, though never bringing them in. In her mind she was judge, jury and executioner, the crime mattered not, only her own warped sense of justice. She had also realised that the risk of discovery was far to great if she was recognised and therefore adopted a new persona when 'hunting'. Calling herself Arctic, she clothed herself in blue and white biker leather and a half face mask and began her vigilanteism with an almost reckless abandon. Soon it became apparent to her that it was intact Elena that was now the persona, and Arctic the real her. 

Everything changed in 2029 when she found out about a anti-metahuman group clandestinely meeting in a quiet corner of Seattle, hearing news about fresh attacks being planned to be pinned on her kind. Unable to stop herself, she instantly descended on their hideout to exact justice and a measure of revenge for groups like theirs almost killing her in the past. It was only then she realised that she had walked straight into a trap. Chimera, has been watching her for a while it seemed and had lured her in with the false tale of the group, knowing she would take the bait. With their high tech resources and robots, they quickly captured her and interred her into Ragnarok, where she stays interred even now brooding over how to escape and to pay back those who have imprisoned her.

Powers: Cryokinisis. Elena is able to cool down the moisture in the air around her, bringing it down to sub zero temperatures and condense it into ice. This allows her to freeze objects with enough concentration(though for now she requires physical contact with said object), the size of the object and the time it takes to freeze are down to her concentration at the time. Due to her highly altered Hypothalamus, she is also able to lower her own body temperature internally and externally to an unnatural state, bringing it down to below zero and beyond, quite how far she can lower her body temperature is unknown even to her, though on occasions she has managed to inadvertently cover her hands in a layer or ice. She is totally immune to the cold and even finds comfort in it, even being able to heal or revitalise herself by staying in a cold area for a prolonged period of time. When she is injured, her body automatically cuts off the wounded area and freezes it to stop any further injury or blood loss. This does not heal the wound fully however and she will still experience the pain of the wound, to fully heal she must find a preferably below zero environment and enter an almost hibernative state until the wound is healed. 

Skills: Skilled gymnast, giving her fast reflexes and high agility. Due to her former career as a police officer/vigilante, also a skilled marksman, hand to hand combatant and detective skills. Being able to freeze locks also makes her a rather handy 'lock pick'.


----------



## komanko (May 16, 2010)

Will be home soon. I have an idea so ill get to work on it today or tomorrow.


----------



## Jackinator (Nov 18, 2008)

Looks good AOB, but if she's a good gymnast she'd be less than average height as serious gymnasts tend towards the shorter. Otherwise accepted 

Midge - PM incoming

Komanko, post whenever you can, I'm probably going to keep this open till next week before I do anything so you have plenty of time . Any tantalising clues on the idea :L?


----------



## Angel of Blood (Aug 18, 2010)

Cheers mate, height adjusted.


----------



## High_Seraph (Aug 28, 2009)

Name: Jake Carcini

Alias: Current

Age: 26

Duration of Inaceration in Ragnarok: 1 year

Appearance: Jake stands at 6 foot even and wieghs 195 pounds. While not ripped Jake is highly toned. Wears his reddish brown hair somewhat loose around his head while being clean shaven with his light blue eyes. Has one tattoo of a blue rose on his left shoulder blade with the initials MC and the date 05/18/2025 and another tatto on his right bicep showing a Japanese Fire Dragon.

Personality: Sarcastic and an asshole would be the first impressions you get but dig further down and you see Jake is actually just an asshole. He absolutely detests regular humans and those metahumans who work for them. The scientists who have experimented on him are a focal point of his anger and resentment.

History: Jake was born in a normal home in New Jersey in 2005. As he was starting high school all the attention on metahumans never really touched him as he was more concerned with getting laid. Doing rather well in academics Jake saw that jocks got the girls and tried out for the track team. Working out with the team has toned his legs muscles and conditioned his breathing during runs and helped him get some chicks in bed as he liked to boast. 

Running home after team practice Jake felt a wierd sensation travel up and down his spine. While unsure of what it was it wasn't exactly bad just wierd. Coming around a corner Jake saw a truck had crashed into a telephone pole and had knocked it dow with the wires sparking arcoss the pavement. Running passed the crash a wire jumped up and struck Jake in the back seemingly eletrocuting him and sending him unconsious. 
Waking up in the hospital Jake is surprised at the police waiting at the end of his bed. Not understanding what has happened Jake is dumbstruck for words as the hospital is rocked with a violent explosion. Stumbling out of the hospital bed, not noticing the paralyzed gaurds, Jake runs down the hall to the nearest set of doors slamming them open and descending the stairs hoping to get home and see his parents. 

Taking back alleys and side streets Jake steals some clothes to get out of the hospital gown Jake reaches his houes and enters it. As he doe so all the eletronics start up and startles his parents who are sitting in the living room. His dad seeing him got up and rushed towards him screaming that he is a freak Jake thrw his right arm out at his father and a shot of electricity jumped from his palm and shocked his dad and forced them both to thier knees. Getting up Jake quickly ran to his room stumbling now and then before grabbing a backpack and throwing clothes in it and returning downstairs and taking money from his dads wallet. Jake went to the bus station to get a ticket north.

Eventually reaching New York City Jake wandered around hoping to find someone to help figure out what had happened. Walking down an alleyway he was jumped by some thugs who worked for a gang. Defeating them with his power Jake started doing small jobs for the underground and trained his powers to short any alarm or camera while taking out any who would pose a problem with shots of eletric current to keep them down. Taking the name Current and getting a tattoo of a blue rose Jake left his past behind him and walked down the road of a criminal. Staying with that gang for five years Current earned a reputation for being a go to man for any system that you need cleared before robbing. At the end of that five years he was set up by the gang to take the heat off of them by luring him into a trap set by the police. Breaking out of it Current spent the nect three years recovering from injuries sustained while planning his takedown and he got the Japanese Fire Dragon on his right bicep in an attempt to remind himself to trust only himself.

Current spent the next year taking that gang apart for turning on him. Shortly after he had done so Chimera had ambushed him and quickly drugged and captured him taking him to the Ragnarok Facility where he has remained. Time has gone slowly for him as he has done nothing but run on the treadmill and undergo the brutal testing that they have done all the while feeding his anger at those who did this and the metahumans who have joined with the government and allow this to continue.

Powers: Jake Carcini/Current has the ability to control electricity and is able to shoot small blasts at short range. He is also highly resistant to any form of electricity but a large enough shock will still overload his system.
Taser: Current can send a jolt through his fingers on contact that paralyze the target's nerves like a taser.
EMP: Current has the ability to set off an EMP burst by fluctuating ions close to him to render eletric devices unopperational.
Lighting Shot: Close Range streak of electricity that paralyzes the nerves of his target.

Weakness: Jake Carcini/Current is unable to enter water as he becomes short circuted in it. He is unable to combine any of his powers and usually suffers from sever exhaustion when using several powers one after another.

Skills: Jake Carcini/Current is a skilled Parkour athlete owing to his time on the track team that he has combined with his own style of self-defense that uses his powers to keep an opponent down. He can disable most security with a touch as he overpowers it with electricicty.


----------



## Jackinator (Nov 18, 2008)

Seraph, your character is approved.

Komanko, just get in touch with me when you can .

To all others, I am closing the recruitment I am afraid, I'm working on the opening post for everyone and will have it up next week after I recieve Komanko's character .


----------



## Midge913 (Oct 21, 2010)

Very good. Looking forward to that mate.


----------



## Jackinator (Nov 18, 2008)

Are people ready for the Action Thread to go up ?


----------



## Midge913 (Oct 21, 2010)

yep!


----------



## Romero's Own (Apr 10, 2012)

I will quickly change my character and get him approved.


----------



## Malochai (May 27, 2012)

Wish we hadn't lost the original, but I'm sure I can do it again


----------



## Midge913 (Oct 21, 2010)

Did I miss the Action Thread?


----------



## Jackinator (Nov 18, 2008)

Ok, I only count three players responses, I'm going to open this up for more players until we get enough people for me to justify putting the action thread up.


----------



## Angel of Blood (Aug 18, 2010)

I'm still in, need the action thread up again though.


----------



## Jackinator (Nov 18, 2008)

Counting Santaire that makes 5 so the action thread is up, but I will leave recruitment open for a little while


----------



## Midge913 (Oct 21, 2010)

Glad to see this back up. I will get my post up later tonight.


----------



## General Smyth (Feb 12, 2011)

Im still in, don't worry.


----------



## Malochai (May 27, 2012)

I'll start a post tonight, but it probably won't be up until Wednesday


----------



## Angel Encarmine (Jul 5, 2011)

Yeah my post should be up sometime this week


----------



## Jackinator (Nov 18, 2008)

Romero if you're going to post in the action thread could you please ensure that your CS is actually completed thanks


----------



## High_Seraph (Aug 28, 2009)

Stil in will get my post up after done working on Crusade. Damn hurricane fucking with my power.


----------



## Firedamaged (Oct 27, 2011)

Hey, I was wondering if recruitment is still open on this, have only just got back onto heresy since last summer and this looks like a pretty cool thread to get back into things with.

Name: James Dawn

Alias (if any): Creator

Age: 24

Duration of incarceration in Ragnarok: One year, three months and two weeks.

Appearance: 5'9" tall, James was skinny before his incarceration but now has the haunted, bony look of the half-starved. His ragged, dark-brown hair hangs limp over his eyes most of the time, hiding their bizarre dual blue-brown colouring from observers.

Personality: Cowardly and nervous, with only the slightest hint of rebellion brewing deep within him, James was well and truly broken by the system even before his incarceration at Ragnarok. Though fantastically loyal to those few he deems as friends, his youth shows in his occasional bouts of naiveté and sullen, indignant rebellion.

History: Whilst at high school, James began developing severe headaches that only got worse as time progressed. Medication was of little help and his friends slowly started to become a mixture of both annoyed and concerned at his continual complaining. I was during his first Christmas break away from home that a friend offered him some weed, "To take the edge off." By this point the boy was willing to try anything. That evening he had what is commonly referred to as a bad trip, which was a tad unlucky. The true misfortune, however, was that it was this night that James' meta powers first manifested.

That night the police were called to arrest a raving lunatic screaming his head off and running around in the middle of the university campus. Two officers were never heard from again that night and several SWAT teams converged on the area with accompanying helicopters. Several animal control officers were also called out minutes later to deal with some 'dangerous and unusual beasts.' The next morning students were surprised to find a large area of the campus' central courtyard cordoned off by police officers and looking like a small war-zone, littered with craters, twisted pieces of metal, discarded weapons and splashes of blood. As the day progressed onlookers were disturbed to find pieces of detritus were slowly vanishing, one by one, and none more so than the police stationed around the site as they had not allowed anyone to approach the area all day.

James ended up being heavily sedated and carted off to a secure facility outside of town. It wasn't long before he was transferred to an asylum and his medication dosages increased to keep him from hurting himself and his doctors. His lucid periods, when he was allowed them, were spent protesting his sanity and innocence to any who would listen. Eventually, he realised that no one would listen and began attempting to escape on his own. No one at the asylum could ever figure out where he kept getting the various implements he used in his attempts to break out, nor why they kept disappearing from the evidence bags they were put into, but eventually it was determined that the boy had to be restrained as well as sedated, for his own good.

Now James sits, alone in one of the few padded cells at the Ragnarok facility. He'd barely registered being transferred out of the familiar walls of the asylum. The only changes he was aware of, were the absence of his window, with its view of the trees outside the walls, the new neck-brace and the fact that his straightjacket was now orange instead of white.

Powers: James has the power to manifest his imagination into reality. Said creations last, at most a day, but more commonly only a few hours after he has stopped focussing on them. He is able to create anything he can imagine, but the larger and more complex an object, the quicker it 'degrades' into nothing and 'living' creatures collapse as soon as his attention is diverted from maintaining them.

Skills: James has had little opportunity to develop whilst incarcerated. He has gotten quite proficient at picking locks, sneaking and hiding from his many escape attempts and has also developed remarkable dexterity with his feet and mouth, from being unable to use his arms, and has developed remarkable balance and the ability to recover quickly from falls for the same reason.

Sadly, in a case of self-fulfilling prophecy, James' sanity, not to mention his people-skills, have degraded over time. His periods of lucidity are occasionally disturbed by his fear of, not only his captors, but the horrors of his imagination that he might unwittingly bring forth.

Let me know what you think and whether your accepting or not. I can alter stuff if you want, no problem.


----------



## Midge913 (Oct 21, 2010)

Well what is going on with this one folks. Lets get some posts up shall we?


----------



## Jackinator (Nov 18, 2008)

Ok guys, I will be updating on Monday night so lets get those posts up please


----------



## High_Seraph (Aug 28, 2009)

Will be up in a day or so.


----------



## Midge913 (Oct 21, 2010)

Indeed, I really want to see where this RP goes so post!!!!


----------



## Angel of Blood (Aug 18, 2010)

Well there we go, post is up. Sorry it took so long, had a lot going on and just couldn't find a way to begin my post. Made several starts before scrapping them, then ultimately tried a first person approach and found it all seemed to just flow out. Hope you don't mind the first person style, just found it much easier to write this sort of character in that way.


----------



## Jackinator (Nov 18, 2008)

First person is welcome, I have a character in Aleron written in 1st person . And thanks for getting something up, I'm going to wait till Friday night, I'm still hoping for a couple more posts, otherwise I'll have the update up by then


----------



## Midge913 (Oct 21, 2010)

schwweeeeeeet! Looking forward to the update mate!


----------



## High_Seraph (Aug 28, 2009)

Hey Midge is it bad that I pictured you as Gollum for that post?XD


----------



## Midge913 (Oct 21, 2010)

Are you sure you are refering to me? Because my guy is sitting calmly in his cell listeing to classical music in his head.


----------



## High_Seraph (Aug 28, 2009)

The one above my previous post here.


----------



## Epidemius (Nov 15, 2010)

I know it's a tad late, but may I still join this here rp? I haven't been here for over a year and stuff's a bit confusing, lol.


----------



## Midge913 (Oct 21, 2010)

High_Seraph said:


> The one above my previous post here.


Oh, no that is fine... I felt a bit Gollumy. I thought you were referring to the action thread


----------



## High_Seraph (Aug 28, 2009)

No would have refrenced the action thread if I did. Sorry for the confusion.


----------



## Jackinator (Nov 18, 2008)

Sure Epidemius, go ahead and get a CS up, I'll add you in the next update


----------



## Jackinator (Nov 18, 2008)

The update is up guys, next will be incoming on Friday 30th.

Lets see some posts


----------



## Midge913 (Oct 21, 2010)

I have been working on the parts of my post that I can Jack, but it appears we have had a hard time connecting to work out the rest. I will be on later tonight, hopefully we can work something out then. 

Everyone else post!!! I feel that the RP section is having a rash of random RP death and I would hate to see this wonderfully unique RP go the same way.


----------



## Midge913 (Oct 21, 2010)

So mine is up. Looking forward to the update.


----------



## Malochai (May 27, 2012)

I need to wait for Santaire to post


----------



## Jackinator (Nov 18, 2008)

I will get onto him about that don't worry . High Seraph is also working on his.

Also, excellent post Midge, I enjoyed reading that one despite having a part in it's writing, there's always something that surprises me


----------



## Santaire (Feb 13, 2011)

Malochai, don't pester Jack

If anything you should be pestering me

I'll try to post tonight or tomorrow but no promises


----------



## Jackinator (Nov 18, 2008)

Haha, less pestering, more posting


----------



## High_Seraph (Aug 28, 2009)

NO more of both!:so_happy:


----------



## Malochai (May 27, 2012)

Oh, I wasn't trying to pester  Just saying why I hadn't posted


----------



## Jackinator (Nov 18, 2008)

Hopefully Santaire will post tonight, but if he doesn't and Malochai doesn't get a chance to respond I will extend the deadline to Monday night and give you a different update Malochai


----------



## Malochai (May 27, 2012)

Cheers Jackinator


----------



## Santaire (Feb 13, 2011)

Sorry about the shoddy post, will probably improve it later.

But its up and I wont change Lauren's reactions so the way is clear for you Malochai


----------



## Malochai (May 27, 2012)

Cheers Santaire 

Jack; I'll try and get a post up tonight after I've finished working on my post for the Tashiri of Telanoth (which should be done not long after I've had my dinner). I had to scrap my first draft but the second one is nearly finished.


----------



## Jackinator (Nov 18, 2008)

Welcome to our newest member Firedamaged.

As to the update, working on it now, it should be up fairly soon


----------



## Jackinator (Nov 18, 2008)

Ok guys, update is in. Next deadline is Friday 14th, lets see some posts


----------



## Jackinator (Nov 18, 2008)

Less than a week till the next update, lets see some posts people.


----------



## Midge913 (Oct 21, 2010)

Sorry mate.... Things have been busy. I will get with the folks that Darwin is going to be speaking to at the end of the update and get something up as soon as I can.


----------



## Firedamaged (Oct 27, 2011)

Sent you a draft of what I'd post for approval.


----------



## Jackinator (Nov 18, 2008)

Ok, so I posted the update 2 weeks ago and there have been no posts? Really guys? I know it's the exams and coming up to Christmas but I would have hoped that at least one person would be able to get something up. Putting that aside, lets see if we can get some up for next Friday, the 21st


----------



## Malochai (May 27, 2012)

Sorry Jackinator, but my reply will be based off of Santaire's, and he's busy at the moment (I have PM'd him) =\


----------



## Midge913 (Oct 21, 2010)

I too apologize mate. AoB and I have had a few small discussions about it, but I haven't had the time to work on it with him when we have crossed paths. I will definitely get something up by the next deadline.


----------



## Midge913 (Oct 21, 2010)

Sorry for the double post. AoB, Romero, and I all managed to connect at the same time and got our conversations worked out. I will be posting up tomorrow or Sunday night at the latest.


----------



## Angel of Blood (Aug 18, 2010)

Ditto


----------



## Jackinator (Nov 18, 2008)

Yeah I've had almost no time all week as I've been in delivery shifts insanely early in the morning and consequently too tired in the evenings. I'm going to provisionally put this back to two weeks time, so Friday 4th of January.

But if I get the posts before then I will update sooner


----------



## Malochai (May 27, 2012)

Me and Santaire are literally working on ours right now. Sorry about the delay!


----------



## Midge913 (Oct 21, 2010)

Sorry about the delay on my post man. I have it ove half written and I hope to get it up today barring any work craziness. Hope you all had a good Christmas and that you all have a Happy New Year this evening!


----------



## Midge913 (Oct 21, 2010)

So everyone.... Are we still rolling with this?


----------



## Jackinator (Nov 18, 2008)

Currently waiting on Angel of Blood and Romero's Own to post, PMs have been sent


----------



## Jackinator (Nov 18, 2008)

Update up people, lets see some posts , I'd like to update by next Friday if possible.

High Seraph, get in touch with me if you're good to go for this update


----------



## Midge913 (Oct 21, 2010)

Ooooo, nice update. Looking forward to working on this one.


----------



## Midge913 (Oct 21, 2010)

guhhhh, sorry about the lack of posting. My last couple of weeks have been really busy. I am however hoping to have something up by Friday.


----------



## Midge913 (Oct 21, 2010)

So is this still going? I have started to adjust to the new work schedule and I have been able to make time to write again. Just curious?


----------

